# Kaulquappenplage



## mikdoe (25. Apr. 2012)

Hallo!
Habe eine Kaulquappenplage im Teich. Die Steine sind schon komplett schwarz, der Filter ist voller Kaulquappenleichen.
Kann man gegen soviele Kaulquappen aktiv etwas tun?
Oder muss man sich das mit anschauen?


----------



## MadDog (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Freu dich doch, das du Kaullquappen und dann später __ Frösche im Teich hast.
Mein Teich ist auch voller Laich gewesen und jetzt voller Kaulquappen. Dieses zeigt doch auch, das mit deinem Teich soweit alles in Ordnung ist.
Was mich bloß wundert, das dein Filter voller Kaulquappenleichen ist. Das Problem habe ich nicht.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

bei uns hatte sich gelegentlich mal ne __ Quappe in den Filter verirrt, die konnte ich aber immer lebend rausfischen...   bei uns gibts leider nur __ Kröten.... ich will aber __ Frösche!!


----------



## Sandra1976 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Hallo,
hab in deinem Profil gesehen, dass du Goldis, Shubunkis etc. hast. 
Die Futtern einen Großteil (wenn du Pech hast alle) weg. Meine Eltern haben letztes Jahr auch den ganzen Teich voll Kaulquappen gehabt. 2 Wochen später waren Sie alle weg und die Goldis waren so dick wie nie zuvor. 
Löst sich von alleine, glaubs mir


----------



## neuemmendorfer (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Kommt darauf an, was es für Kaulquappen sind. Erdkröten-Kaulquappen werden nicht gefressen.


----------



## karsten. (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Hallo

mich stört an der ganzen Natur am meisten die Vögel !

und 

das es nachts dunkel wird 

mfG


----------



## willi1954 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> bei uns hatte sich gelegentlich mal ne __ Quappe in den Filter verirrt, die konnte ich aber immer lebend rausfischen...   bei uns gibts leider nur __ Kröten.... ich will aber __ Frösche!!



ich geb dir gern welche ab, ich hab dafür leider keine Kröten am Teich


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Willi.. tauschen wir   __ Kröten gibts hier in Masse.....


----------



## mikdoe (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*



MadDog schrieb:


> Was mich bloß wundert, das dein Filter voller Kaulquappenleichen ist. Das Problem habe ich nicht.


An der Pumpe ist so ein Saugfilteraufsatz von Naturagart drauf und die Löcher davon sind klein genug, dass __ Molche geschützt werden aber die Quappen sind halt noch kleiner und flutschen massenhaft durch. Die liegen dann oben im Grobfiltergitter auf dem Trockenen, was ihnen anscheinend nicht so gut bekommt.

Danke für alle Antworten, wir warten dann einfach mal ab, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*



mikdoe schrieb:


> Kann man gegen soviele Kaulquappen aktiv etwas tun?
> Oder muss man sich das mit anschauen?



Hallo,

Du hast aber ein leicht gestörtes Verhältnis zur Natur 

Du solltest lieber was unternehmen, damit die armen Viecher nicht im Filter landen.
Im übrigen zeichnen sie sich dadurch aus, dass sie den ganzen Tag Algen von den Steinen und Wänden des Teichs schrappen. Und wenn sie erwachsen sind, gehen sie eh und machen sich im Garten nützlich.


----------



## mikdoe (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Du hast aber ein leicht gestörtes Verhältnis zur Natur
> 
> Du solltest lieber was unternehmen, damit die armen Viecher nicht im Filter landen.
> Im übrigen zeichnen sie sich dadurch aus, dass sie den ganzen Tag Algen von den Steinen und Wänden des Teichs schrappen. Und wenn sie erwachsen sind, gehen sie eh und machen sich im Garten nützlich.


Na ja, die mögen ja nützlich sein aber doch keine Millionen? Wo sollen die denn überall hingehen?


----------



## katja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*



> aber doch keine Millionen



davon würde ich gern mal ein foto sehen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*



mikdoe schrieb:


> Na ja, die mögen ja nützlich sein aber doch keine Millionen? Wo sollen die denn überall hingehen?



Hi,

keine Sorge, davon werden vieleicht 1-3 tausendstel mal geschlechtreif werden und in 4 Jahren an den Teich zurückkommen

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Hallo

Amphibien sind eine der effektiven "Methoden" Nährstoffe zu "binden" und "auszutragen" .

letztlich sind sie der Lohn bzw. die gute "Note"  für ein funktionierendes Biotop.

auch  wenn man es nicht zu schätzen weiß 

mfG


----------



## Hagalaz (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Sei froh das du Kaulquappen hast hatte auch einige drin aber von einem Tag auf den Anderen waren alle weg 
Ich hab ja die Goldorfen im Verdacht  die müssen jetzt wirklich raus!


----------



## Dr. Gediman (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Also sooo viele sinds bei uns nicht, aber selbst wenn, mich würde es freuen. Denn Sie richten keinen Schaden an und nach gar nicht so lange Zeit hast Du dann einige Minifrösche im Teich, die eine echte Bereicherung sind!
Doch keine Sorge es werden dann deutlich weniger sein. Es gibt einfach zu viele Feinde wie z.B. __ Molche und __ Rückenschwimmer.
Was den Filter angeht empfehle ich Dir ein Netz vor die Löcher zu spannen, damit auch keine Kaulquappen durchgezogen werden. Es gibt übrigens noch deutlich mehr Tiere von der Größe kleiner Kaulquappen, die Du dann retten würdest...


----------



## Springmaus (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Hallo,

man freu dich doch.

Ich hab bis jetzt an meinem Teich nur einen einzigen kleinen Frosch ca 3-4 cm gesehen 

ich hoffe da sind noch mehr 

würde mich freuen wenn es ganz viele wären!


----------



## mikdoe (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*



katja schrieb:


> davon würde ich gern mal ein foto sehen


Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass wir in dem Teich auch schwimmen.....


----------



## mikdoe (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

UND: Das sind bei uns keine __ Frösche sondern Erdkröten!
Findet ihr die in dieser Menge auch so super?
Man sieht auf dem Bild nicht das ganze Ausmaß, weil die Sonne nicht geschienen hat. Bei Sonne sind die Steine die man dort sieht komplett schwarz!


----------



## VolkerN (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Kann ich diesen Thread in die "Hall of Fame" waehlen ? 

Dieser Gedankenaustausch ist so luschdig das er alle 6 Monate 1 x in die TOP 10 der aktuellen Diskussionen geholt werden sollte. 

....nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag einfach herrlich !


----------



## StefanBO (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*



mikdoe schrieb:


> Findet ihr die in dieser Menge auch so super?


Dass sich Kaulquappen bei Sonnenschein an manchen Stellen so drängeln, ist völlig normal. Hast du die [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7/]Fotos[/URL] im Thread "Biotop für __ Frösche und __ Molche" gesehen? Das sind allerdings Grasfroschkaulquappen.

Nachtrag:
Ich gönne dem Thread hier mal auch ein eigenes Kaulquappenfoto


----------



## katja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*



> dass wir in dem Teich auch schwimmen.



bei den momentanen temperaturen doch eher nicht, oder? 

und bis das wasser angenehme badetemperatur hat, wurde die hälfte von deinen fischen "genascht" und der rest ist abgezottelt


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*



mikdoe schrieb:


> Findet ihr die in dieser Menge auch so super?



Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es in so einem Teich viel nettere Bewohner gibt, wie zum Beispiel diverse Egelarten, __ Gelbrandkäfer- und Großlibellenlarven, Wasserwanzen, Strudelwürmer, Saugwurmlarven etc. ? Dagegen sind die paar Krötenquappen wirklich harmlose, niedliche Gesellen.

Wenn Ihr in dem Teich auch schwimmt, sind die doch schon längst über alle Berge. Ausserdem würden die sowieso vor Euch flüchten. 

Absolut lächerlich.


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

also dann würd ich doch eher zu einem Pool raten mit Chlor und Co als zu einem Schwimmteich....   wenn man Angst vor Kaulquappen hat


----------



## mikdoe (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Wir haben jetzt nicht Angst vor den Tieren aber irgendwie hatte ich die Vorstellung, dass aus allen Quappen __ Kröten werden und die sich dann alle weiter im Teich irgendwo tummeln. Dann wäre es schon eng geworden.
Das scheint ja nicht zuzutreffen, dann bin ich beruhigt :smoki


----------



## butzbacher (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

mir fehlen einfach nur die Worte...


----------



## Lucy2412 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Hallo Mikdoe,

wir haben im Mail letzten Jahres unseren Teich fertiggestellt und 2-3 Wochen später so viele Wechselkröten die sich unseren Teich als Laichplatz ausgesucht hatten. Uns wurde beim Anblick der vielen Laichschnüre Himmelangst und wir dachten nur" oh mein Gott".

Auch unsere Pumpe hat viele Kaulqauppen angesogen, die dann im Filter landeten.

Irgendwie wurden es dann von Tag zu Tag immer weniger. Es war so niedlich anzusehen wie sie im Teich schwammen, aber sobald sich auch die Vorderbeine entwickelt hatten, waren sie leider auch ruck zuck verschwunden

Dieses Jahr hatten wir nur ein Erdkrötenpärchen bei uns, die Wechselkröten mögen sicher unsere Goldi´s nicht und sagten sich, nee dieses Jahr machen wir wo anders unsre Laichparty:__ nase

LG Annette


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (27. Apr. 2012)

Es ist wirklich immer wieder erstaunlich wie manche mit der Natur umgehen. Da wird ein (Schwimm)Teich gebaut (bzw. bauen gelassen...) weil es ja so toll und chic ist und Geld oft keine Rolle spielt. Über Flora und Fauna macht man sich nicht wirklich Gedanken und Infos werden wenn überhaupt dann nur soviel wie gerade nötig eingeholt. Hauptsache wir haben einen Teich. Über das neue Auto und den nächsten Urlaub macht man sich mehr Gedanken. Sorry, aber ich lese hier so oft Fragen, bei denen ich mir denke, dass die Betroffenen mit einem Pool oder einem sterilen Rasen besser beraten wären (viele wissen z. B. nicht einmal wie eine Libellenlarve aussieht oder bekommen Zustände wenn der Teichboden nicht klinisch rein ist ...).  Kommt jetzt vielleicht extem rüber, aber irgendwie stimmt doch was nicht wenn ich mir über zu viele Kaulquappen Gedanken mache. Ich kenne viele, die würden sehr gerne tauschen. Was kommt als Nächstes? Schaden zu viele Seerosenblüten der Wasserqualität? Wie bekomme ich meinen Teich insektenfrei? 
Gute Nacht - auch für die Natur!


LG R@iner
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## elkop (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen *5*


----------



## bekamax (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kaulquappenplage*

Hallo,
ihr habt schon recht, manchmal schaut es wirklich so aus, als gingen manche "blauäugig" an die Sache ran. 
ABER: Andererseits ist es wieder ein Stück Lebensraum, den sich die zurückgedrängte Natur zurückholen kann. 

Die Natur selbst kann dann uns Menschen lehren, wie wichtig es ist, auf sie zu achten und nicht immer und überall regulierend eingreifen zu müssen. Und gerade darum halte ich dieses Forum für so toll und wichtig, weil hier jeder immer fragen kann, und zumeist Ratschläge im Sinne der Natur gegeben werden, zumal es scheint, dass viele von uns den Zugang zur Natur verloren haben.

Good morning natur, the earth says hello....

LG
Karin, die ihren Zugang gerade wiederfindet...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (28. Apr. 2012)

Das ist sicher auch richtig und begrüßenswert. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, der Natur auch offen zu begegnen und sie in möglichst allen Konsequenzen zuzulassen. Und daran hapert es leider allzu oft . So, und jetzt muss ich weg und bei diesem Super Wetter beim Umzug helfen 


LG R@iner
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------

